# Apple Cider: primary and/or secondary fermentation times/tips?



## bingggo (13/2/14)

Hi folks,

Been brewing a few batches of cider and reading various threads, but hope it's useful to others as well as me to get some tips on primary and secondary fermentation for apple cider.

The cider batches I've done to date have typically been essentially apple juice and yeast in primary fermentation for two weeks, and then bottled. I did rack off 5L from one cider batch into a glass carboy for another month before bottling, but I'm not sure it made much difference. Whereas for a dark ale I did, the racked ale did taste significantly better...

My current 25L batch is described on the thread below:

[SIZE=medium]20L apple juice [/SIZE]
[SIZE=medium]1.5kg raspberries in the mix heated to 80 degrees with : 1.5L black tea, 0.3L lemon juice, 300g honey, 200g raisins [/SIZE]
http://aussiehomebrewer.com/topic/77931-apple-and-raspberry-cider-or-cherry-etc/

It's been in the primary (plastic) fermenter for three weeks, and I'm guessing FG would be 1.000 by now when I would typically bottle. Looks like raspberry mass is still partially floating on top.

Any tips/opinions on whether I'm likely to get benefit from leaving it in the primary longer, or racking to a plastic secondary (I have no 25L glass carboy) and how long for? If I do rack, should I add some dextrose to get a little more fermentation happening?

Cheers,
B


----------



## gap (13/2/14)

Do yourself a favour and invest in a hydrometer instead of guessing the ferment is finished.


----------



## bingggo (13/2/14)

Thanks  I do have a hydrometer - I just haven't taken a sample yet. But from previous experience, it would be 1.000 by now if I took a few readings.


----------



## Airgead (13/2/14)

I leave in primary till its finished (usually 4 weeks or so.. I ferment as cool as I can).

Then in secondary cold for at least 2 months, preferably longer. Usually my secondary is a keg and I'll serve from that.

Cheers
dave


----------

